# New Breville Precision Brewer



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

For those who haven't seen it:






Features adjustable bloom time, adjustable brew temp, adjustable flow rate, support for pour over (v60), can also do cold brew!

Looks like it's going to be released in other countries in September. Presumably it'll be launched in the UK under the Sage badge shortly after.

I think it looks like an exciting alternative to a Bonavita/Technivorm. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks very nice as with most breville products, as always they have the technology spot on here, looks very cool and convenient with so much room for experimentation and flexibility with your brew. Seems to be less to go wrong here with the brewer as I know many are skeptical with sage espresso machines re their longevity. I'm not really much of a big pour over person so look forward to some of the more seasoned brewers opinions!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd be interested to see what the reviews are like, but seems like a great idea at a glance. Think it would be a bit overkill to have that and an espresso machine in the kitchen unless you have a ton of space, but I'd definitely consider it!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks to be potentially around £233 according to a bit of random googling


----------



## MogCoffee (May 12, 2018)

Looks like it is going to come out under Sage but not until Oct 18.

http://sageprecisionbrewer.com/

Funny I would have thought they would have liked to show case it at the recent London coffee festival like they did with the espresso machines. Maybe they will bring them along next year. There were some good deals. At £230 you would be squarely competing with technivorm and wilfe brewers without the asthetics. All the controls look appealing but I would probably waiting until it's reviewed before clearing out the kitchen top to accommodate!!


----------



## MogCoffee (May 12, 2018)

Actually it's on here for £250! Out of stock (or posted too early) http://www.hartsofstur.com/acatalog/Sage-by-Heston-Blumenthal-The-Precision-Brewer-SDC450BS.html


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I was going to buy one of these, they were supposed to be out in April in the UK.


----------

